# Breeders who ship?



## JCC (Mar 12, 2013)

If someone could please post a list of mouse breeders who are willing to ship in the northwestern United States, please do so. Thank you all.


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

I'd be willing to ship. I've shipped other critters before and am familiar with the process.

It's not cheap though. It can cost between $100-$200, plus the cost of the crate and such.


----------

